# How should I wrap my soap bars?



## Ives (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm giving some of my soap as gifts and wondered how to wrap them.  Greaseproof baking paper? Or would cloth be best to absorb moisture?  Some of them will be sent in September or October by surface mail to the US from here in the UK, it takes 8 weeks to ship and then will have to wait till Christmas, all packaged up.  So what would be the best way to wrap it?  It was made on May 1st, so has been curing 3.5 months.


----------



## lsg (Aug 18, 2011)

I usually put my soap in boxes and then label the boxes.  If you don't have access to soap boxes, you can cut cardstock to fit and glue it around the narrowest width of the bar.  You can then use decorative paper to wrap around that.  The cardstock gives you a firm foundation for wraping and will give some protection to the bar.


----------



## Iris Reola (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.truekidgames.com/Tuckbox.swf

I can't remember if I found this here or on the teach soap forums, but you just plug in the numbers and it'll make you a template for a tuck box. What I would recommend is maybe make a little cut-out design to allow the soap to breath while it's boxed up.


----------



## LauraHoosier (Aug 18, 2011)

I haven't tried it yet but will soon as I make some round soap but it should work for square or rectangular soaps as well but what about coffee filters?  I've seen them used to wrap round soap in with gathering all the edge to the middle as you fold then slap a label over the gathered edges.  It might help with moisture concerns some.  

Other then that if you're packing several soaps in one box maybe use white tissue paper, to catch moisture yet not bleed color into the soaps, for packing material that sits closest to the soaps then what ever else you have on the outer layer?


----------



## janie (Aug 18, 2011)

I just started using handmade papers then tied with raffia.  It's very natural looking for my natural soap.
http://www.papermojo.com/Leaf-Impressio ... c_234.html


----------



## Healinya (Aug 18, 2011)

I wrapped a lot of soap up in this last Christmas.

http://www.staples.com/Staples-Kraft-Pa ... uct_468371

I had some left over and just left in the wrapping and they were fine months later when I got around to using them


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Aug 19, 2011)

theres a soap packaging group on flicker (sorry I don't have the link saved) which is realy inspiring.  I just googled 'soap packaging' under images and it came up.

Don't do what I did, and wrap in cellophane unless you have cured for a really looong time - disaster  :roll:


----------



## Ives (Aug 20, 2011)

Healinya said:
			
		

> I wrapped a lot of soap up in this last Christmas.
> 
> http://www.staples.com/Staples-Kraft-Pa ... uct_468371
> 
> I had some left over and just left in the wrapping and they were fine months later when I got around to using them



Is that just brown packaging paper?


----------



## Healinya (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes, the kind safe and approved of for mailing packages. I went and took a picture of a bar for you. This has been wrapped since December(soap probably made spring last year), had a very faint scent thru the paper. When I opened it, it smelled nice and fresh.. looks good to me, I hope the photo shows that.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 20, 2011)

That looks great! Thanks for posting it because it gave me an idea on how to wrap soaps for Christmas. 

Does it come with designs or did you decorate it?


----------



## Healinya (Aug 20, 2011)

It was a seasonal item at local staples, also just Staples kraft brand. Here was the pic I took when I did it. I've heard other kinds work decently also.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 21, 2011)

I think this is clever and very festive looking. I wouldn't have thought of this if you hadn't posted. I'll have to start watching for their Christmas paper. 

Shouldn't be long now...I'm already seeing Halloween items in the stores.  :shock: 

I do like the idea of buying plain paper and stamping it or even using stickers. I could personalize the paper for each person. But then I'd probably spaz when they tore the paper off the soap.  :roll:


----------



## Healinya (Aug 21, 2011)

I can't remember who, but someone gave me the idea also. I just used cute xmas name tag stickers for some people, others I printed a label with ingredients and used double sided tape to put it under the ribbon. I want about half of these stamps lol.. I don't know anything about the stamping craft, but I think these look great.

http://www.paper-source.com/cgi-bin/pap ... tamps.html


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 21, 2011)

For posting I have found boxes the best way to go for me personally and you can do so much with them in the way of decorating :0)


----------



## Ives (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for all this and for the photos!


----------

